# PCM Output Problems?



## cenastyle (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm hoping someone who's smarter than me can answer this question for me. It's been driving me crazy! Here's my setup:

DirecTV H20 (HDMI out)
XBOX 360 (HDMI out)
Samsung BDP-3600 Blu-ray Player (HDMI out)

All 3 ran to Yamaha RX-V567 Receiver (HDMI out)

Ran to Sony KDL-55EX710 LED/LCD

Whenever I watch a Blu-ray, my receiver only shows "PCM". DirecTV and XBOX both give me Dolby Digital. Everything I've read about PCM is that it is only 2.0 sound. When on PCM, the receier shows all 5 speakers (or 7, if it's a 7.1 movie) ARE working; however, I'm only getting sound out of the front left/right speakers. I tried changing the settings in my Samsung Blu-ray player, but, the only audio output options are for PCM or Bitstream. I've also tried changing the setting on my Yamaha receiver (Direct, Scene, etc.) but it just stays in PCM. I've watched parts of movies where I KNOW there should be sound coming from the back speakers, but, nothing does (again, even though the receiver shows the speakers are working). I can run a sound test and I get sound from all speakers. I also get surround when watching DirecTV or playing XBOX.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

Set your BD player to bitstream. Your receiver can encode the audio.


----------



## cenastyle (Jan 21, 2011)

That fixed it. Thanks for the advice! It used to work fine but the most recent update must have changed that setting to PCM output.


----------

